# What engine ?



## Ollie426 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hi, 
I have a 2002 cub 3235 that has a engine blowing oil on the 2 Piston . I have taken head apart ,now my problem is I can not read what engine it is , I know or think it is a CH23 but not the engine family to order the right parts. Any help, Thank You 
Ollie426


----------

